# New Justdefy YouTube Video



## Regor (Nov 13, 2006)

[weddingsinger]
Cuz I have a video camera, and you don't, so you will watch every damn video I have to upload! 
[/weddingsinger]

Here's a clip from the beginning of this year of one of our originals, "The Death Of Life." It's not the same video the audio on our myspace is taken from. I'm also working on uploading more videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXZiO0xFy3s


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

Kick ass 

Love the Pens jersey


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

That = badass.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 13, 2006)

as fuck.

 
i'm diggin' the penguins jersey too.


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2006)

And here's another one... note the fade in/out!! I'm learning!

"Dark Creek"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wm5wzvgfKAo


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2006)

Awesome riffs on that first track.  Very very cool. Master of Puppets riff in there was a little confusing, though.


----------



## Regor (Nov 13, 2006)

It was a teaser. Cuz we played Puppets right after that. At that point in the song, I play the main intro riff again. But we sometimes have a little fun with it.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 13, 2006)

that tone at the 4:02 mark melted my fucking face.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

In "The Death Of Life"? You mean the pinch harmonic?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 14, 2006)

Regor said:


> In "The Death Of Life"? You mean the pinch harmonic?



Nah... Dark Creek.... where you guys just start chuggin eighth notes. I'm a sucker for 8th note chunking....


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahh yes... the infamous "Complex as Fuck" riff.  

Dunno how I came up with it. But I was in the zone for sure.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the band name a lot. Cool video, couldn't get the second one to open, though. Detroit city is the place to be.

*edit*

Forgot to add that I really enjoyed the Slayer cover, too.


----------



## Leon (Nov 14, 2006)

Justdefy for Vegas!


----------



## Michael (Nov 14, 2006)

That was awesome man!


----------



## Shaman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2006)

Just watched the second vid


----------



## Naren (Nov 14, 2006)

You know? I watched the second vid too and I think I'll take your advice and just defy youtube instead of just defying you and not going to your show.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work, although you seem to spend a lot of time sideways in "The Death of Life".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work, Rog. I really enjoyed that song 'Dark Creek.' Not many make that awesome, ominous, "evil"  sounding music anymore. 

Good tone, too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> You know? I watched the second vid too and I think I'll take your advice and just defy youtube instead of just defying you and not going to your show.



Does that mean you like us? 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Nice work, Rog. I really enjoyed that song 'Dark Creek.' Not many make that awesome, ominous, "evil"  sounding music anymore.
> 
> Good tone, too. Keep up the good work.



Yeah, that song was heavily influened by "The Small Hours" by Metallica (I know it's a cover, but I only know the Metallica version), although a lot of people have called it "Black Sabbath-y". Whichever, it's still evil and gets the job done.



eaeolian said:


> Nice work, although you seem to spend a lot of time sideways in "The Death of Life".



Yeah, my buddy's camera switches the video on the LCD screen to be 'correct' when he tilts the camera, but it didn't do that to the recording, so we found out.  

Tonight when I get home, I'll put up our cover of Holy Wars... The Punishment Due that you guys missed from the Lansing show. So Noodles, stay tuned beyotch!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 14, 2006)

Regor said:


> Tonight when I get home, I'll put up our cover of Holy Wars... The Punishment Due that you guys missed from the Lansing show. So Noodles, stay tuned beyotch!





Ahem... you seem to forget - I, my friend, caught Holy Wars!


----------



## Regor (Nov 14, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Ahem... you seem to forget - I, my friend, caught Holy Wars!



You did? I was not aware of that. So why don't you rub it in to Dave more? lol


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't want James rubbing anything into me.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> I don't want James rubbing anything into me.



Then stop visiting his house after midnight...


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Then stop visiting his house after midnight...



He does have the cheapest rates in town.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

After midnight, we're gonna let it all ha...

Nevermind.


----------

